# FE Review Course - Free & Online



## rudy

Here's a link for an FE Review Course (Free and Online):

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm

No matter how many times I post the link; it leaves out a few letters. So, here's the complete link name, in case the link above doesn't work:

&amp;quot;http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/FEreview.htm"


----------



## rudy

Here's another link for a FREE ONLINE FE review course:

http://www.feexam.ou.edu/


----------



## Sportyyyy

Thank you!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Damn...why is there nothing like this available for the PE?


----------



## RoxanneIsNumber1

are there any free sample exams or any good ones for both the morning and afternoon (electrical-specific)? I can't seem to find any around my area. Thanks in advance for all the help. Thanks for the links above as welL!!


----------



## Tim_D

RoxanneIsNumber1 said:


> are there any free sample exams or any good ones for both the morning and afternoon (electrical-specific)? I can't seem to find any around my area. Thanks in advance for all the help. Thanks for the links above as welL!!


Roxanne, With only two study days left you may find the FE stuff on the Texas A&amp;M website useful they also have links to their civil engineering video tutorials. There are jerks who are putting these free videos up for sale on eBay for $25 a pop. Take full advantage of them.

Good Luck

Tim


----------



## RoxanneIsNumber1

oh man... i was just scammed. =P i bought it from ebay for $25...damn. thanks for the advice! it's good stuff though!! wish the proceeds would go to them though!


----------



## mackintosh

Good stuff! I think it'll be helpful on the PE, too. I don't have time to watch the videos, now, but I'm going to print at least the Thermo and Fluids notes to bring in to the PE with me tomorrow.


----------



## mprasad1x

Do the TAMU videos still work. When I try to open the videos I get an error message. The pdf's are fine though.


----------



## wvgirl14

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm

They still work.


----------



## rudy

mprasad1x said:


> Do the TAMU videos still work. When I try to open the videos I get an error message. The pdf's are fine though.


Maybe it's the Real Player in your computer. There is a link in the TAMU website that gives helpful tips if you are having problems with the videos.


----------



## Sportyyyy

rudy said:


> Maybe it's the Real Player in your computer. There is a link in the TAMU website that gives helpful tips if you are having problems with the videos.


I had to downgrade RealPlayer on my Mac - Being stupid, I updated it even though the TAMU videos ran fine on version 10. After installing 11, I lost audio. Apparently its a common bug for the Mac version.


----------

